# Freestyle Tomorrow



## JJ1987 (8 August 2012)

Is there anywhere in Greenwich/London area to watch the Dressage tomorrow on a big screen? Was thinking of going down to at least soak up some atmosphere without having any tickets......BBC look like they're only going to show half the show 

Wondering if anyone else is planning to do this as well?


----------



## penina (9 August 2012)

Hyde park and Victoria park have it on screens, the sj was good there yesterday so I might go today for the dressage


----------



## JJ1987 (9 August 2012)

Thank you for your reply....I've actually been really lucky and managed to get a ticket so can't wait!


----------



## penina (9 August 2012)

Lucky you!! Enjoy


----------



## Thistle (9 August 2012)

Right outside the Greenwich entrance. There is a Greenwich festival going on, food, bars and a big screen


----------

